# 722 Audio Dropouts via HDMI



## hipcheck (Feb 13, 2007)

I have my 722 connected to an Onkyo TX-SR605. When watching HD in Dolby Digital, I get very brief audio dropouts every 10 - 20 minutes. The dropout lasts for around 1/2 second and the audio returns. The 722 is connected to the Onkyo via HDMI.

My Sony Bluray player does not show these issues (also connected via HDMI). I also haven't seen this problem while the 722 is not tuned to a Dolby Digital source.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Is this on all channels?


----------



## hipcheck (Feb 13, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> Is this on all channels?


Yes. I've noticed in on local HDs (via Dish), A&E, MTV HD. Also happens when playing back recordings from those channels.


----------



## OregonDuck (Feb 3, 2007)

I noticed this audio drop-out on todays football games. This happened on the satelite feed and the OTA tuner.


----------



## icmoney (Jul 29, 2006)

Ditto here. I have been getting audio dropouts for some time now. It happens on all channels, OTA and Sat. I do not use HDMI output, but rather the component out with optical link to ONKOYO 803 Receiver. I have been monitoring this for awhile to be sure what was affected. I think I started noticing these dropouts since the last software upgrade.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmm Interesting. I occassional have a audio hiccup.. Once every couple weeks at most. I have a Pioneer VSX-26TX. I am connected Via optical. 

What type of frequency are you guys seeing this at? Once an hour? Week? Month? Also for the people indicating that you are seeing it. Please provides more details of your optical path. What is your Receiver make? HDMI audio? 

Good detail on the DD? Also seems we have to ONKOYO in the mix. Wonder if there is a issue specific to this brand.

Like I said.... i get them about once ever couple of weeks at most. My gues tells me it is a hiccup in the audio stream.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Since I have an Onkyo AVR and I've seen these in the past I'll chime in. 

While it's not nearly as frequent as others have reported here I periodically get audio dropouts too. I however have figured it was more stream related than anything else. I say that because I've typically seen them only on recordings from my OTA NBC channel and when I skip back they are always in the same place. I would say on average I see them 1 - 2 times during an hour long show, if that.


----------



## hipcheck (Feb 13, 2007)

Rob Glasser said:


> Since I have an Onkyo AVR and I've seen these in the past I'll chime in.
> 
> While it's not nearly as frequent as others have reported here I periodically get audio dropouts too. I however have figured it was more stream related than anything else. I say that because I've typically seen them only on recordings from my OTA NBC channel and when I skip back they are always in the same place. I would say on average I see them 1 - 2 times during an hour long show, if that.


Brilliant!!!

I never thought of that. I will play back a recording where the dropout occurs and see if it keeps happening at the same spot. That will help diagnose the cause.

I will report back.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I would really suspect the broadcaster. I know when had my OTA antenna connected directly to my TV tuner I would still have dropouts.


----------



## OregonDuck (Feb 3, 2007)

I noticed the drop outs 3 to 4 times per game. Hdmi to tv. Optical out to Pioneer VSX-815.


----------



## hipcheck (Feb 13, 2007)

I have completed my tests and it appears to be the 722 or the Onkyo.

Whenever the dropout occurred, I did a quick 30 second rewind and played the clip again. The dropout did not occur the same time. So much for the theory that it was the broadcast.

I also played a couple of recorded concerts and the dropouts occur at different points on multiple plays.

Not sure what my next test will be. Since my Bluray player does not drop out, I'm think it is more of a 722 problem. I may try to run it via a optical cable instead and see if I still get them.


----------



## hipcheck (Feb 13, 2007)

The saga continues. Today I connected the 722 to the Onkyo receiver via an optical cable instead of HDMI. Dropouts continue in recorded material and live material. 

So I am back to wondering if the 722 or the Onkyo are the issue.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I have a 622 connected to a SR705 via HDMI and hear very very few audio dropouts. Most are on OTA. I did hear a couple today watching X-games on Fox (OTA HD) but chalked that up to it being a live sporting event and/or our local broadcaster.


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

I watched a PPV the other night and noticed a slight drop in the audio signal every 10 min or so. I have the 722 hooked directly to the tv (no receiver).


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

I've noticed the drop outs lately on a 622 connected thru optical output to a receiver. It's been on mulitple channels both OTA and not.


----------



## Kman68 (Jan 24, 2008)

Psst...according to the Owners Manual the only way to get Dolby Digital is via an optical cable. That is, HDMI does not carry Dolby Digital signal.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The Owners Manual is out of date. Software releases since its creation do provide support for DD over HDMI.


----------



## hipcheck (Feb 13, 2007)

I swapped out my Onkyo 605 and replaced it with a Yamaha RX-V3800.

I have not heard the dropout issue yet like I did when the Onkyo was in the chain. My best guess is the Onkyo and 722 are not getting along. The Onkyo worked fine with my Sony Bluray player and my Apple TV.


----------



## Flasshe (Aug 17, 2004)

I recently upgraded from a Denon receiver to an Onkyo 605. I have the dropout problem with Dolby Digital on my 622 (L4.48), but not on all channels (OTA, HDNet, Rave HD, etc, but not local satellite HD). It happens with both HDMI and optical out. It does not happen with DD movies played from my DVD players. If I skip back, the dropout does not repeat. The dropouts happen every 4-5 minutes or so and last for oh, a second. It certainly looks like the 622/722 and Onkyo receivers don't play together very well. Annoying.


----------



## laqbn (Oct 6, 2006)

I have had the same issue with 4 different 622 units and my Harmon Kardon receiver hooker up via optical. I've had audio dropouts since I got my first 622, they have been happening less since software updates but they still occur occasionally. I think the problem is with the optical output of these units since I have no problems with my DVD player when hooked up to the same input.


----------



## swiftee (Jun 23, 2007)

also get dropout with hr20 and onkyo 605... Dave is sending people out this week. never considered onkyo in this???


----------



## DaGnome (Mar 17, 2005)

Slightly off topic.. but since someone mentioned the manual was out of date, it got me thinking... I've got a brand new 722... installed 2 days ago.

I have my HDMI to my Sony TV, Optical Audio to my Sony Receiver. My Receiver does not support HDMI... however my TV does have an optical out.

Wondering if I'd see any difference between the two following setups:
1) 722 --> TV Via HDMI --> Sony Receiver via Optical Audio
vs
2) 722 --> TV Via HDMI 722-->Sony Receiver via Optical Audio

Any thoughts?

Also.. just to relate to the thread... I also JUST saw an audio dropout as I was typing this (First one ever that I've noticed)... but I'm watching a recorded HD show (Eli Stone, NBC) and it's in the stream, confirmed by rewinding and replaying.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

If the optical audio is even output from the TV, it will be in stereo. In many cases the TV will not even pass the audio out from the HDMI connection. It most (all that I have ever heard of) cases it will only pass full DD audio out from the OTA coax connection.


----------



## Flasshe (Aug 17, 2004)

Wouldn't you know it... the day after I posted my message (and sent an e-mail to Dish) about the 622/Onkyo 605 Dolby Digital dropouts, it stopped happening. Haven't gotten a single one for 5-6 days, even when watching channels/shows where it was happening before. There was no software update to the 622 so I'm not sure what's going on. Since the problem is intermittent, I wouldn't be surprised if it starts up again at some point.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

True... the other possibility is the issue was a stream issue and was fixed up stream of the 622/722.


----------



## plarkinjr (Feb 12, 2008)

I just got an Onkyo 605 to go with my ViP722 and haven't seen/heard any of the dropouts you are referring to. But, I use the Optical interconnect. Perhaps your Onkyo 605 is an early unit needing new firmware



> A firmware update for the TX-SR605 is now available through Onkyo's Independent Regional Service Centers. This update will address the product's ability to decode the Dolby Digital, Dolby TrueHD, DTS HD High Resolution and Master Audio bit stream signals when products incorporating this capability become available in the market.
> 
> This update affects only a limited number of early production TX-SR605 units. Onkyo has included this update in all later production models.To determine if your unit is one of the few affected units please enter the 10 digit product serial number below.
> 
> ...


Hunt around on onkyo.com


----------



## sotti (Jan 6, 2006)

I have the VIP622 and an Onkyo805 and I seem to be afflicted by the audio drop outs.

I know they automatically push firmware, but maybe it would be good to compare notes.

Also I believe there is a setting for data output mode something like line output v RF output.

I'm currently setup with just HDMI, but I may go home and try hooking up the optical cable as well.


----------



## Flasshe (Aug 17, 2004)

It's started happening to me again with my 622 and Onkyo 605, now on one of my local satellite channels (6331). My 605 is a refurbished unit I got a couple of months ago direct from Onkyo - you'd think it would have the latest firmware, but maybe not. I e-mailed them about it days ago, and included my refurb serial number, but haven't heard anything.

Sotti, for me it happens with both HDMI and Optical.


----------

